# Best Snowboard Waxing Kit



## BoulderEagle

*Good buy!*

The Dakine Super Tune kit works great for me! It even has extra space to add tools. So far i've only had to add an exacto knife and a nylon brush.


----------



## BryanRGMU

So is the nylon brush the only brush that would be needed for waxing since the kit already comes with the scrubbing pad? Or should I get a horse hair brush also?


----------



## linvillegorge

I never bought a kit. I bought the cheapest clothes iron at Wal-Mart for about $7. I got a scrap strip of plexiglass for free from Home Depot for a scraper. I buy bulk one pound blocks of Purl Racing wax for cost ($20) from a local shop. I use a kitchen brillo pad for the final scrubbing.


----------



## BryanRGMU

Also do you think a base cleaner is necessary or is justing using the brass brush at the beginning enough to get the board clean?


----------



## linvillegorge

Just grab some citrus based cleaner to use as base cleaner. It's essentially the same stuff at 1/10th of the price.


----------



## sevenstarsfall

I was looking at the Dakine super kit as well and am still undecided if I should just piece together a kit or buy a kit, kinda unsure what I really need and dont or wont use?

Anyways heres another kit that maybe a good choice: OneBallJay Hot Wax Tuning Kit from Dogfunk.com


----------



## d00bie

I recently waxed my board with Dakine wax, wore off in one day of riding on my Lib.


----------



## thugit

I've heard you can buy seperate waxing materials at Walmart for a helluva lot cheaper then buying a Dakine kit. They've got irons for like $7.


----------



## earl_je

other than the wax, I hear you can find what you need for a good wax/tune job already at your home you probably just dont realize it yet...

clothes iron - check
metal ruler/ excess plexiglass/ something fairly stiff flat and hard enough to scrape excess wax - check
scotch brite - check


If not, buy them separate and it will be a heckuva lot cheaper than a kit.


----------



## Triple8Sol

If I was starting from scratch, that would be the kit I bought. The carrying case is great too. You can upgrade components down the road as they wear out or as you see fit.


----------



## Guest

I use a burton iron that cost under $20, a scrapper that cost $2, scotch brite pads, and One Ball Jay wax. The stuff is amazing on the mountains here in CA.


----------



## SMDSkata

I have the Dakine Supertune Kit.

I have no problems at all with it. You might want a large brush to get the wax off but its not necessary. I got the basecleaner, but I'm pretty sure dakine just sold me Simple Green in a packaged bottle. I also got SuperHotSauce to go with the kit. Good stuff indeed. I rode 4 days on one waxing. Can't believe it held up.


----------



## Suburban Blend

*New low price*

I just put these kits on sale with free shipping.
DAKINE Super Tune Kit
 Market price: $84.95
Our price: $67.95
save 20%


----------



## stupidmop

Suburban Blend said:


> I just put these kits on sale with free shipping.
> DAKINE Super Tune Kit
> Market price: $84.95
> Our price: $67.95
> save 20%


Are you planning on getting that item back in stock anytime soon?


----------

